# 2009 Hay Prices



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

Wonder how the hay prices will run this year.

Western Wyoming is running about the same as last year which was $145 to $175 per ton for small bales. Guess we won't know until we see more selling. I expect to cut tomorrow for the first time (June 22). We got 4 inches of snow on June 7th. This is about right for the first cutting. We only get 2 cuttings. We are at 5000 ft elevation.

We sell by the bale but set our prices at about $152 a ton for 2008. I suspect they won't change much for 2009. I like to see the auction prices before selling too much hay.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

In the last couple weeks I've had 4 guys want me to BUY their hay.2 of them owe me money so I figure the hay is better than waiting to get pd.I'd sooner had the cash but what ever works.I think the price of hay could get quite high if the milk price would go up.Hay price here is about 25 a ton less than last yr.


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

Things are pretty darn slow. Only sold 9 loads since May 1st. Same period last year was 14 loads. Prices below are per ton for the last 9 loads, large squares, 2008 crop, does not include delivery and vary depending on what type, cutting and quality the customer wanted but here they are. Read 'em and weep.

$114, $140, $93, $74, $114, $89, $130


----------



## gold642 (Jun 30, 2009)

We sell small square mixed grass at the local auction in Northeast Ohio. We sell about 150 bales per week. We are getting 2.00 to 2.50 per bale. Our bales are 16x18x32 and about 40 to 50 pounds. This size bale is what the lady horse owners like.


----------

